# <Eure Meinung zu SecuRom>



## Cionara (17. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem ich grade gesehen habe, dass Far Cry 2 vor Release schon über 20 negative Bewertungen aufgrund von Securom hat, und auch Warhead dafür Kritik einsteckt, will ich mal eure persönliche Meinung mit Begründung dazu hören und vllt. noch ein bischen aufgeklärt werden was dieses Programm macht.

Ich hatte mich vor einiger Zeit mal bei Wikipedia schlau gemacht soweit ich mich erinnere ist das ganze als Kopierschutz gedacht allerdings nur mit "Wie entferne ich SecruRom richtig"-Tutorials wegzukriegen und anscheinend nen kleiner E.T. der gern nach Hause telefoniert.

Ich habe Securom durch Warhead auf meinen Rechner bekommen, allerdings ist es kein nerviger Prozess im Taskmanager oder Sonstiges, sondern es wurde nur ein Ordner erstellt und bis jetzt hat dieser "Hund" weder angefangen zu Bellen noch zu Beissen. Außerdem für mich praktisch keine DvD einlegen zu müssen.

Jetzt seid ihr drann euch mal richtig Auszumotzen oder Fehlinformationen richtig zu stellen


----------



## kays (18. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist das eigentlich Rille solange ich ihn nicht "spüre". Und wie du schon sagt hat es den Vorteil das man nicht dauernd die DVD einlegen muss, was ich ja für meinen teil hasse wie die Pest da meine Spiele in einer Vitrine stehen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Oktober 2008)

securom ist ja auch entspannt sach ich mal, nur die neuen versionen sind für nutzer die sich gegen internet sperren nicht zu nutzen. klar nicht in jedem dorf gibts dsl, und isdn ist eine qual reicht aber zum registrieren. und zur not gibt es ja die telefonregistrerung(was leider ja nicht alle haben).
das securom ne datenschleuder ist stimmt auch nur halb da die daten nur programmspezifisch sind und auch nur missbrauch und fehler mit securom melden.
klar wenn da viele illegales mit machen drehen sie natürlich schnell durch, und sprechen von kundengängelung. man darf aber nicht vergessen das sie das entsprechende spiel ja freiwillig gekauft haben, und wenn notwendig, auch immer draufsteht das ne internet leitung benötigt wird.
auch sind nur bestimmte securom editionen schwer vom rechner zu putzen, im gegensatz zu starforce ist securom sogar nen engel.
und das kopierschütze so "agressiv" sind ist auch nur den raubkopierern zuzuschreiben. klar werden jetzt einige kommen und sagen: "ohne diese gängelung hätte ich nie raubkopiert!"
aber hey, wenn die entwickler ihr eigenes gedankengut so beschützen wollen muss man das aktzeptieren, man muss das spiel ja nicht zocken. raubkopieren ist aber immer noch ein no go. so können nun mal manche auf dem land nicht das spiel zocken, aber das war bei cs und hl ja auch so und da haben kaum welche gejammert.
bei windows meckert ja auch keiner ständig, dass man mal wieder anrufen musste um sein windows zu registrieren, ausser so ein paar kellerkinder die angst vor dem telefon haben und erst 2 mal in ihrem leben die sonne gesehen haben.
securom ist notwendig und verschwindet ja auch meist mit den letzten patches. es schliest zwar manchmal menschen aus die das spiel gerne spielen würden, aber das ist entscheidung des entwicklers oder publishers welchen bevölkerungsgruppen er das spiel zugänglich macht.
und viel größere abzocke sind wow und co, aber das ist meine meinung.
wer das mit mir diskutieren will kann das gerne über pm mit mir tun da meine antworten wohl den thread sprengen dürften.

mfg


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab mit Securom und Starforce nie Probleme gehabt. Zu verbergen hab ich auch nichts. Mein System setz ich alle paar Monate neu auf und dann verschwindet auch Securom.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2008)

Die neuste (DRM) Version gehört verboten, da sie den Käufer nur sehr stark benachteiligt!

Es verhindert auch das Weitergeben der Spiele sprich gebrauchtkauf wird hier entsorgt, man hat gegenüber einer nicht so legalen Version eigentlich keinerlei Vorteile...


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2008)

Also bzgl. Wiederverkauf hab ich mal gegoogelt:

News: Far Cry 2 - Ubisoft erklärt DRM-Mechanismen | PC | Action | GameStar.de


----------



## kays (19. Oktober 2008)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also bzgl. Wiederverkauf hab ich mal gegoogelt:
> 
> News: Far Cry 2 - Ubisoft erklärt DRM-Mechanismen | PC | Action | GameStar.de




Wenn das wirklich so ist wie es dort steht sehe ich da kein Problem drin. Ist zwar etwas Umständlich aber was soll´s


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2008)

Erzählen können die viel. FarCry 2 kommt mir erstmal nicht ins Haus. Die können sich ihr Spiel mit dem Kopierschutz in den Popo schieben. In 6 Monaten gibt es dann das Spiel als 20€ Version ohne den Rotz.


----------



## kmf (20. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Erzählen können die viel. FarCry 2 kommt mir erstmal nicht ins Haus. Die können sich ihr Spiel mit dem Kopierschutz in den Popo schieben. In 6 Monaten gibt es dann das Spiel als 20€ Version ohne den Rotz.


Auch meine Meinung. Ich kauf es vorerst nicht und lass den Hype an mir vorüberziehen.


----------



## guzzo (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag mal so: Es wird schon seine Berechtigung von seiten der Hersteller haben, da sie wollen, dass ihre Spiele gekauf und nich gebrannt oder ähnliches werde. Und auch keine DVD mehr einlegen zu müssen ist praktisch und ermöglicht es das Spiel mit nem Freund zusammen zu kaufen. Solange der Rechner nicht abschmiert ohne vorher das entsprechende Spiel deinstaliert zu ham ist kacke. 
Aber deswegen lass ich Far Cry 2 nich an mir vorbeiziehen.
Wenn nen Spiel spaßmacht dann macht es Spaß, auch wenn der Kopierschutz kacke is!


----------



## DanielX (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Software die die ganze Zeit nach Hause telefoniert?

Verstehen kann ich die Entwickler ja auf jedenfall, nur ist der Aktuelle Lösungsweg für mich der falsche.

MfG DanielX


----------



## dsubenni (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde SecuRom ist ein Griff in die Toilette. Und das meine ich jetzt nicht wegen DRM. Allgemein, die Aussagen bzgl. Raubkopiererei am PC. 
Wer sich ein bisschen mit der Materie beschäftigt weiß, aktuelle Top Titel kommen immer als erstes für die Xbox360 ins Internet. Die Raubkopierer haben durch DRM eine neue Plattform zum Raubkopieren gewonnen, anstatt eine zu verlieren.

Nun kopieren sie auf der Xbox 360 und dem PC.

Großartige Leistung durch einen Kopierschutz der auch schon wie bei FarCry2 einen Tag vor Release ausgehebelt wurde.

Und wer kriegt es dann letzlich ab?
Die zahlenden Kunden, die dürfen nur 3 mal neu installieren. Doch die Raubkopierer dürfen dank Crack 150000 mal neu installieren. Und müssen sich nicht mit SecuRom rumärgern.

Fazit: Securom -> Ablage P. Bitte.

PS: Ich bin ehrlich, ich habe mir FC2 gekauft, aber mir direkt den Cr*ck runtergeladen. Möchte mich nicht mit diesem rumärgern...


----------



## exa (28. Oktober 2008)

dieser kopierschutz is meiner meinung nach ne plage... schon 2 original spiele ließen sich nicht dazu bewegen zu laufen wegen eines bugs im kopierschutz, was mich beidemale dazu zwang mitr einen nocd crack zu laden, da auch patches nichts halfen...

deswegen bleibt auch fc 2 jetz erstmal außen vor...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Oktober 2008)

DRM heisst das tier,moderatroren ändert mal den thread namen

Dies ist leider in xp und vista intriegiert und lässt sich nachträglich nicht entfernen
Nur die beschränkungen kann man entfernen aufn server,nun da liegt das problem
Wenn irgendwann mal ein publisher platt geht,verliert man die möglichkeit sein spiel zu aktivieren
Egal ob jetzt diese gänglung drin sind oder nicht.Ich hoffe mal das steam ähm valve niemals passieren wird.
wär sonst zu schade,Man bekommt die spiele wie spore,farcry2,crysis warhead,ea ra3 nicht ohne gängelung
Man ist als kunde gezwungen sich nachträglich cracks zu suchen oder auf das spiel zu verzichten,die fangen genauso an wie einst microsoft,dort kann ich es aber verstehen.
Ein spiel zu aktievieren so wie bei einem os ,ist kein vergleich.Ein os ist jahrelange pflege nötig.
Was bei einem spiel nicht oder auch meist nicht nötig ist.einmal erstellt fertig.
Ein paar patches und gut ist.
Dies kann man mit einem OS nicht vergleichen,die wollen nur den gebrauchtmarkt einstampfen.
Dehnen ist bewusst da man die raubkopierer nicht aufhalten kann.
Und dehn raubkopierer ist drm wesendlich lieber als tages,securom,starforce,savedisk,solidshield und den alten serialcheck.
Securom gib es schon lang,einzig die signatur wurde erneuert(virtuelle laufswerkerkennung)sonst nichts.
Bei der nächsten dt lite ist das wieder gepatch.
Mich stört nur das aktivieren.
Ich wäre dafür diese Spiele mit drm komplett zu boykottieren,unterschriftsammlungen und auch ein weg suchen rechtlich dagegen anzugehen.
Kann ja wohl nicht sein das ein ehrlicher kunde so dermaßen gegängelt wird.


----------



## maGic (29. Oktober 2008)

ich bin eigentlich gegen solche kopieschutz, die mit Internet abhängig ist.
Auch gegen Steam.
weil ich einmal schlechte Erfahrung mit Steam gehabt, 
deswegen bin ich gegen games mit Internetzwang.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. November 2008)

Ich bin gegen jede art Kopierschutz. Der Grund ist der, jeder Kopierschutz kostet den Firmen Geld. Geld das man eher für Betatesting und Bugfixing nutzen könnte/sollte.
Ein Kopierschutz bringt eh nichts, alles wird gecrackt. Das sieht man wenn man auf diversen Seiten schaut. 
Besonders leicht scheint es bei SecuRom plus Onlineaktierung zu sein. 

Spore, Far Cry 2, Sacred 2, FIFA 09, Fußball Manager 09, Crysis Wahrhead, Fallout 3, Dead Space usw. alles in Rekordzeit gecrackt. 

Und wie man z.b. an Drakensang sieht, gute Spiele verkaufen sich auch so blendend. Das Rollenspiel findet man immer noch in den Verkaufscharts.


----------



## hyperionical (1. November 2008)

Kopierschutz is sicher nicht toll, aber solange er im Hintergrund funzt is er mir egal. Und außerdem is es wie vieles anderes im Leben, z.B. sollte es logisch sein das man Winterreifen nutzt, aber wenn nicht im Gesetz steht machts keiner, oder? und so is das beim Game, wer es spielen will sollte es kaufen. Wie aber bereits weiter oben geschrieben wird eh alles gecrackt und man kann ihn sich eigentlich auch sparen.Und wer sich Sorgen macht ausspioniert zu werden, den muss ich fragen ob er MS Windows nutzt?


----------

